# Any Northern Ireland poos?



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Just wondering if there's anyone from NI on here with cockapoos? We're based in Belfast so would just be interested to know?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I totally missed this thread. We are in Belfast too. I'm interested to know where you got Charlie and what you thought of the breeder? It's very difficult to find reputable breeders in NI and I want another cockapoo in the next year!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I totally missed this thread. We are in Belfast too. I'm interested to know where you got Charlie and what you thought of the breeder? It's very difficult to find reputable breeders in NI and I want another cockapoo in the next year!


Yay! Yay! Yay!
I'm excited for you! Can't wait to hear about lovely Lola's baby pup!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Now now now! Marzi!! Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Too late, don't back pedal now, my hopes are already up!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

It's great to see another local cockapoo owner! My husband actually got Charlie as a Christmas surprise, all I know was he got him from somewhere near Fermanagh? From what my husband was telling me he was a little dubious as there were a few other dogs breeding there and it seemed more business like rather than for the love of the dogs. But he was smitten with Charlie as soon as he saw him and couldn't have thought of him going to another home. He saw both parents and they seemed well cared for, the dad was identical to my husbands parents poodle who died last year so he really was torn. 

I try not to think too much about it, Charlie was in good health when we got him, well socialised and the greatest pup I have ever owned. I probably would have done a little more research into breeders but all my husband knew was that I wanted a cockapoo for a long time and in his opinion if he isn't from a reputable breeder then at least we are giving him the best possible life and I can't complain at him too much as Charlie was best possible surprise ever for our first Christmas as a married couple! 

I had Charlie at his first puppy class last week and met another cockapoo, she was a gorgeous girl and the owner said he got her from a breeder in saintfield? Where's your little one from?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Delighted to hear there is a reputable breeder in Saintfield, just up the road from us... Literally! I have searched and trawled all the local pet/animal ads and vets etc trying to find out about Cockapoo breeders in NI! I have sent them an email, so thank you! 

My story is very similar to yours, we got Lola from Donaghmore, Dungannon. TBH in hindsight it wasn't the best place. Lola had quite a worm burden when we got her and I just didn't feel overly happy with the breeder. I couldn't have left her there though. She needed us and she is the best girl we could have hoped for. We adore her and she us. Was meant to be. I have learned though and ILMC has been invaluable in educating me. We were lucky with Lola, but would worry we wouldn't be so fortunate next time hence me being on a mad perfect breeder hunt.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ruth - I am getting excited on your behalf 😄. It is almost as if the stars are aligning! Hopefully the breeder will be just what you are looking for x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nadine - I'm excited too. Though trying not to get my hopes up too high. Eeeek!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You're excited... 

BTW check out Duckdog's Dogtired thread!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

You must be close to me Ruth, we're in four winds area! I don't know much about the breeder in saintfield, the guy didn't say much about them but I also know there is a breeder in hillsborough, my friend was enquiring about their cockapoo pups when she fell in love with Charlie but I do think they were a lot more expensive than other cockapoo pups in NI but I suppose you get what you pay for!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

*Cockapoo pups Northern Ireland*



RuthMill said:


> I totally missed this thread. We are in Belfast too. I'm interested to know where you got Charlie and what you thought of the breeder? It's very difficult to find reputable breeders in NI and I want another cockapoo in the next year!


Hi I am just new to this forum, though I have an apricot cockapoo Milly who will be 4 yrs old next week. We got her in England and 2 years ago we went to England to mate her with an apricot cockapoo. She had 4 adorable pups then! We have just been to England again and the mating has been successful and her pups are due the being of June. They will be F2 (2nd generation) as Milly and the dad Monty are F1 cockapoo's. 
I have seen cockapoo pups advertised on gumtree and would doubt the parents being pedigree, we have all the papers for Milly's parents and Monty's owners gave me copies of his parentage and certificates of his eye test being clear.

If you would be interested in a pup let me know. I will hopefully manage to get a few photos on the forum.


----------



## Eam (May 27, 2013)

Hi Esther,
If you are still selling any pups please come back to me. Could you post any photos of the mum.
Thanks


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

*Pups arrived!*

The pups have just been born today 2 boys and 4 girls! 

Will try and get a few photos on, think I have already put Milly on and previous litter!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

*Puppies just arrived!*



Eam said:


> Hi Esther,
> If you are still selling any pups please come back to me. Could you post any photos of the mum.
> Thanks


If you go into my info there should be a photo of Milly trying to upload pup photo but having probs!


----------



## Eam (May 27, 2013)

Esther,

Would it be possible to call in and see the pups. My wife is on a course in Belfast today and tomorrow. Come back to me if convenient.

Regards


----------



## ruthhutchinson (Jun 10, 2013)

Estherpatterson said:


> The pups have just been born today 2 boys and 4 girls!
> 
> Will try and get a few photos on, think I have already put Milly on and previous litter!


Hi Esther 
Do you have any of the gorgeous puppies still available to purchase?


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

ruthhutchinson said:


> Hi Esther
> Do you have any of the gorgeous puppies still available to purchase?


Possibly 2 just waiting for 2 lots to confirm with me!


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

Eam said:


> Esther,
> 
> Would it be possible to call in and see the pups. My wife is on a course in Belfast today and tomorrow. Come back to me if convenient.
> 
> Regards


Just got this post, today, but see it is dated the 10th June, so don't know if you mean today and tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday?
Tomorrow would suit.
Where are you? And could you give me your email please
I'm waiting for 2 people to confirm if they definitely want a pup then I will know how many I have left. Their eyes haven't opened yet as they are only 2 weeks today 17th. 

Esther


----------



## caz (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi do you have any pups left? would love to know more but am new to this forum


----------



## Lauratotten (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'd also love to know if you have any pups left?

Thanks!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry everyone, could you please continue you conversation privately. Buying and selling of puppies is not allowed on the forum. I apologise as this should have been dealt with much sooner.
Thank you.


----------



## Lauratotten (Jul 5, 2013)

*Cockapoo pups*



Estherpatterson said:


> If you go into my info there should be a photo of Milly trying to upload pup photo but having probs!


I have no idea how to contact u privately Esther but I'm extremely interested in buying a wee breed and cared for cockapoo pup. Can u private message me or email me on [email protected] or call me on 07850025301. I can come to Belfast this afternoon or tomorrow around 5 
Laura


----------



## Bambi987 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, im new to the site. Im im based in belfast and looking to get a pup and would love all your advice an opinions on breeders in the province etc etc, im having a hard time finding breeders so every little but of info would really help Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have replied to your other post.


----------



## NIpoo (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello all. I'm just introducing myself. My names Graham and I'm from Bangor County Down and I'm a new owner of a 13 week old Cockapoo named Alfie.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, have you got some pics? Where did you get your pup?


----------



## NIpoo (Aug 8, 2013)

Alfie came from Loughgall. I'll add photos when I figure out how!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome, will look forward to the pics!


----------



## NIpoo (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey, any idea in how i post a thumbnail? Do any NI owners ever have meets? My wife and I are pretty new to the breed and would be interested in meeting other owners.


----------



## NIpoo (Aug 8, 2013)

sorted on the thumbnail front


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Alfie is gorgeous! Congrats. Who is he with in the photo? We haven't had any meets here but the numbers are rising so maybe we will!


----------



## NIpoo (Aug 8, 2013)

when we bought Alfie his cousin (mothers were sisters) was still unsold from a different litter. So when we got home I told my wifes aunt about him and she went down the next day to see him.


----------



## Ail cromie (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey my baby aj is 3 and we are looking for a bro for him if anyone can recommend any sites or breeders...aj came from loughall and we live in belfast!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome AJ is gorgeous! We are also in Belfast. Good breeders are few and far between!


----------



## Ail cromie (Sep 18, 2013)

I know it's hard to know these days with breeders that they aren't just in it for the money


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Would you go back to Loughall?


----------



## Ail cromie (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes I def would if breeder there had any! My cousin has cockapoo also from loughall which is aj,s half brother main reason why we went there to be honest. And guy a work with has a Lhasa poo from her also!!! Ideally I really want another red one or golden colour if possible just like your nina who is adorable!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ail cromie said:


> Yes I def would if breeder there had any! My cousin has cockapoo also from loughall which is aj,s half brother main reason why we went there to be honest. And guy a work with has a Lhasa poo from her also!!! Ideally I really want another red one or golden colour if possible just like your nina who is adorable!!


I didn't even know there was a breeder there. What are they like? Do they carry out health testing? Are they a home breeder?


----------



## Ail cromie (Sep 18, 2013)

She was lovely when we went down...its a farmhouse and she has loads of diff dogs so we where a bit cautious the first time we went in case it was more like a puppy farm. But she brought mum and dad into us along with few of the other dogs she breeds from and they all ran to her and seemed excited to see her etc!! When we collected aj he had first injections was wormed/flea'd etc..vets book with dates of jabs and puppy food!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Did she provide any details of DNA testing for PRA? 

My problem was I could find very little breeders who carry out these important health tests to eliminate the chance of development of future illness/probs related to the cross breed.


----------



## Ail cromie (Sep 18, 2013)

I know she didn't do this at the time we got aj so I doubt she does it now to be honest...but fingers crossed aj has been grand so far!! We didn't ask to see if mum and dad had pedigree papers either and as far as I know majority of her puppies all share the same dad..mum was Cocker dad was the poodle!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The pedigree papers don't matter so much. It's the clear test for PRA that would be my main concern. We don't know about Lola.. She came from a terrible place. But Nina has been bred perfectly and I cannot stress how much better the whole process has been, she's a great pup. We need more good breeders in NI. Breeders that follow the standards of breeding practice required for this cross breed.


----------



## Ail cromie (Sep 18, 2013)

No she def didn't do any pra testing...And at the time we didn't think to ask.Is little nina from a local breeder? And randomly does she go to pet sitters in east belfast? Looks a lot like a little one I have seen in pics on Facebook.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Nina and Lola both go to daycare in east belfast! Brill place. They love it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's breeder is a hobby breeder and hasn't any more litters planned. Her girl had two litters and I think that's her finished. Shame as the breeding, care and attention was excellent!


----------



## Ail cromie (Sep 18, 2013)

Awh that's a shame she doesn't have a litter every year especially as she sounds very good! Yes aj went to same daycare some time ago and he loved it too they seem very good! My mum retired from work so she is now part time sitter..aj loves goin to be spoiled at his grannies! Is def true what they say they worse than kids


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

AJ is gorgeous, good luck with your search for poo no2 ....look forward to seeing the pictures when you all get together lol x


----------



## Kerrye227 (Sep 23, 2013)

Got my cockapoo down in waterford then drove it back up to Belfast, anyone else get their puppy from waterford may time?


----------



## Jennifer13 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Any golden cockapoo pups near Belfast area?*

Hey everyone. I am looking for a golden cockapoo girl and was wondering if use know any breeders near Belfast?


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I have only heard of one breeder in saintfield, think it's a guy what also breeds labradoodles, think he may also run saintfield kennels but that's about all I know sorry! Would love a good breeder around Belfast so if you find any please let me know


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My puppy Nina is from a home/hobby breeder just outside Belfast, she is a deep golden F2. Nina's breeder hasn't any future litters planned though as far as I am aware, which is a shame because she is amazing. 

You might need to think about searching further afield to find a puppy that's come from parents who've had the relevant health checks carried out and a breeder that genuinely cares and has knowledge of cockapoos and who cares where their pups go. Unfortunately after extensive research myself I have failed to find any breeders (other than Nina's) doing this in Northern Ireland. Such a shame.. 

There is a breeder in Co. Tyrone (search cockapoo pups Tyrone) who breeds creams and apricots, but I was unable to get any info from them regarding health checks when I started searching. Maybe they do, but they didn't inform me of it when I asked and don't provide the info on their website.

Good luck.


----------



## Mart3214 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mclisa said:


> Just wondering if there's anyone from NI on here with cockapoos? We're based in Belfast so would just be interested to know?


McLisa, I am also based in Belfast and have researched dogs for a while and the Cockapoo breed is high on my list. My last dog died at 16 years old nine years ago and I think I am now in a position to give the right dog a good home, can I ask where you got your dog from?


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi mart3214 I'm so sorry to hear about your dog  my husband actually got our dog as a surprise from a breeder down near enniskillen. If I'm honest I don't think he was the most reputable of breeders and was breeding a lot of other dogs too so if I was to get another I don't think I would go there. As far as I know there is a breeder near ballynahinch who breeds doodles but that's all I really know. I think he runs boarding kennels too.


----------



## Mart3214 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks McLisa, I will keep on looking. no regrets over last dog, got her from Carryduff dog pound as a six week old pup and had we both had a great time.


----------



## Armagh7680 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Wanting to find a good breeder*

Hi Guys, I've been searching high and low for a good breeder. Does anyone have any contacts they could give me. I have done a lot of research about these divine dogs and I've finally caved in after years of asking. I've seen them on Done deal, but I'm so afraid that they might be from a puppy farm. Can anyone help?? 

I'm after an apricot female pup.
Thanks


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I see an opening for a new venture here for you Ruth?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't get a cockapoo from donedeal, gumtree or any of those sites in Northern Ireland. It's really a recipe for disaster. I wish I could help you but there are really very few ethical breeders who appropriately health test. Nina's breeder was a wonderful hobby breeder and stopped after 2 litters as she didn't want to put her girl through anymore than that. I don't have first hand experience with any of the other "good breeders" so I can't recommend but there is one outside Saintfield (Saintfield Labradoodles) and another in Tyrone - NI Cockapoos (who didn't health test when I asked last year, but maybe does now).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I see an opening for a new venture here for you Ruth?


It's really poor Dawn. Bar Nina's breeder, who no longer breeds, there is really no other breeder who seems to do it all right! I'm by no means saying they all do it wrong, they do get bits right but it's not perfect or optimal. Nina's breeder was literally one in million!


----------



## Littlerose (May 9, 2020)

Mclisa said:


> Just wondering if there's anyone from NI on here with cockapoos? We're based in Belfast so would just be interested to know?


Hey i have a male cockapoo and just moved to belfast a little while ago


----------



## Ruth nixon (May 8, 2020)

I am desperate for a new cockapoo pup. I have had many dogs and my wee dog died year and half ago. I now feel ready for a new one. I live in northern Ireland my mobile is 07778517012 I'm not of FB can anyone please help me?


----------

